# ROTP Process



## qwjqyx (11 Sep 2010)

Hello i am currently in grade 12, my average last year was 88, i have been in sea cadets for 5 years now. I play on my school basketball team and generaly very active. However, my work experience is not that great, i only worked for 4 month at Wendys before I had to go to summer camp at HMCS Acadia.

My questions are: 
1)for the ROTP form, it asks for an explanation why I chose my first insitution which is a Civilian university.Any ideas on what should i write?

2)I am also an immergrant from China, I moved here about 5 years ago. My dad and that side of the family is still in China. Any ideas on how long it would take for them to background check? Im only 17 thou, is it really nesscary to background check?

3)if i handed in my application before october, when would they call me for an interview?

4)what are my chances of getting accepted and is there anything i can do right now to improve my chances?

5)What are some jobs i can find in the forces if i take Bsc in university. (life science, psychology, biochemistry...ect.)

thank you all so much for answering my questions.
and if you can please email me at     
haozai_03@hotmail.com
because i have alots of other little questions to ask.

Again, thank you all


----------



## aesop081 (11 Sep 2010)

qwjqyx said:
			
		

> is it really nesscary to background check?



Yes.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2010)

Was it necessary to post twice?


----------



## tabernac (12 Sep 2010)

1) Write why your Civvy U is a better choice than RMC. The differences in student lifestyle is a big one.
2) This has been answered for you.
3) To give you an idea, my application was handed in Nov '07, my interview was Dec '07.
4) It depends on the other applicants applying in your region/province. Sometimes it's very competitive WRT academics as all other applicants have the same work experience etc, other times it's about which applicants are suitable all-round. I got in with a 75% HS avg, established bilingualism, heavy involvement in extra-curriculars and a solid 3 years at the same part-time job. I know there were other applicants with much higher marks then mine, but they didn't do the cadet thing, or have a part time job.
5) I'm not doing your research for you. I had my heart set on PLT for the better part of a decade. Having a slight eye sight problem changed that, so I decided I wanted MARS.


----------



## nairna (24 Sep 2010)

Go to www.forces.ca and you will find all the information you need on trades that may interest you in reference to your education choices.


----------



## Vimy_gunner (2 Oct 2010)

Just a thought of something that might impress your recruiters. Volunteering hours is something pretty much every employer finds valuable in a prospective employee. If you're not volunteering your time in any aspect, I'd recommend doing so. You mentioned basketball interest, maybe look to become part of a basketball camp for kids or help coach an elementary b.ball team. It looks great and if you're interest is anything like mine in sports, you'll feel great about showing the lads/lasses new skills.


----------

